# Images by GreyWolf



## GreyWolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure where to post these so Ill start here and wait for some directions.
these are images I have build due to my love of WWII aviation. Started this back when I started flying online back in the MS combat flight sim 1 days. these are free to use on your desktop or folder as a screen saver. and for you information they are not screenies from any game.

Salute Wolf


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 8, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Mk6lightning (Jan 8, 2008)

nice pics mate 1 day i'll have to learn how to make pics like that


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 8, 2008)

I would be happy to share, if you are really interested.
Wolf


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 8, 2008)

What software is used? Are you Chuck Coon?


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes my name is Chuck and I us Jasc paint shop pro, I also use photos of real and model aircrafts. Models I build myself. I really hate telling this because it seems to block the viewers imagination. I would rather you see them for what they are and not how thet are made, but with that said I would be honored and happy to share how I do this if you really want to learn. need a good camera and a photo shop program. corel ,adobe and Jasc work well.

Salute Wolf


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work

I'm a digital media guy so I want to know "how".

Photos of real models? They look like 3D models to me.
You must have some great lenses and lights.

The smoke and clouds look great

I'd love to see some Raw photos before they were composited.


----------



## DBII (Jan 8, 2008)

I love the Spitefire. Great work.

DBII


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a site I post on for sometime its change hands just in the last couple of days. most of the artist are screenshot editters but there works are amazing. check it out,its a great place to get desktop images and are even great for foldering as a screensaver in Windows
Screenshot World (Powered by Invision Power Board)

Ill look for some raw images and give you some idea on how I get the lighting and editting to finalize the show images.

Salute GreyWolf aka Chuck Coon


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 8, 2008)

GreyWolf said:


> Ill look for some raw images and give you some idea on how I get the lighting and editting to finalize the show images.



That would be great... 

Tungsten lights?
Halogen?
dichroic filters?


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks all!
ok I found a file I save that has a bit of info on what I do. this has been a love with me for about 12 year doing photo editting.

HOW ITS DONE


Ok this is a brief note on the workings of the photo art.

SET 1... Start with a good back drop image. i look for a 
shot that can inspire my imagination. ....see back image....
i had to work this one abit.

SET 23... started with 2 jpegs,bf 109 spit for a dog fighting 
shot. worked both jpegs to get the detail i wanted. this takes 
most of the time. then copy paste as PSP images for later paste 
in back image.

SIDE NOTE............. JASC PAINT SHOP PRO ver.7
I use this program for most of my art work!

Well im not going to bore you with the details on the tricks of 
the trade that i use. if you ask i will share how i use this 
program.

FINAL... I view the final image for a few days. It lets me find 
some of the screw up that are always in the work. when it passes
mustard i sign it and it good for public view.


PS... my only hope is that all the images i produce inspire and
challange your imagination.

here are some images that show the steps taken to build my images.
Camera is a big part but lighting is also a must. I do all my shots outside and use a blue back drop so to edit the planes out and layer into the back shot I find that works well with the lighting. also dont shoot the subject pieces to close, use you zoom to bring in the plane and you will find that most of the image in good focus. any other tips I can share please ask. I hope this give you an idea on how I make my images. Im not the best at this but after years of trial and error Im getting better.

Salute Wolf


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice work.... Had no idea those were real models....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2008)

Me neither! Awesome work! Any particular scale of model?


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Mostly 1/72 but when I first started modeling I was really bad so the photo editter helped clean my brush strokes some now I air brush most of my models and have moved to a larger scale but I still do 72nd scale due to room. I currently have 130 built and about 20 in stages of work with another 15 still in boxes. never really like useing screens from the game, IL2. being a photographer it made for more realistic images. I guess I could have did this on canvas with paint but I can make an image in pretty short time and the photo real look is what I always wanted anyway. most of what I do is not alway in a historic view ,I guess there are so many airman who never get in the history books so I sometimes paint and decal in squadron and markings but try to so some honor for those who we never know. Heros all! at least to someone at home.

Salute Wolf


----------



## Haztoys (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow those are realy good ...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh wow! i love that shot of the stang, what would you charge to print that and send it? say a 10 by 20 ? god that is great sorry i just love that pic


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not kidden either i want to frame that for my living room. i dont have a good printer that will do that pic justice please let me know.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very good work...I had no idea those where models...great work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2008)

Nicely Done!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 9, 2008)

Awsome job Greywolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2008)

GreyWolf ,congrats mate.These pics are really great.
But in the pic with the shot down Spitfire over sea the undersides ruondels are incorrect,rather.I think it should be "A" type without yellow outline.This outline was used for roundels painted on black painted surfaces.The roundels in the pic look like the "C1" variant and were used for marking from May 1942 mostly on fuselage sides.Simply these ones are not of the proper type.But I can be wrong.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 9, 2008)

I Try to get it right but that what I have you all for to give me the tips I need to make those historical corrections, so dont be bashful.and as far sa getting a print my best advice would be to download the image and print it ,they are free to have but if the one you are interested is to small I will look for the org. its almost always in a large file some where. I can email you the file, I believe I have a email contact in my profile. Thanks all I really like hearing from all of you and would love to share more, I do have so many images from years of doing this. 

Salute Wolf


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks grey i will give it a shot


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 9, 2008)

Wunger you got me thinkin and I can be wrong more times then I like to say, well in public but I started lookin around in my large book collection and found 2 images. yes this are 1 a model in a publication and a profile in a book I scanned. Its true that most Spits did not have the yellow outer ring and the Hurricanes did more but there are a few images that show this on a few Spits.
Is my image historic? well hell I dont know this for sure. I like to think I did my home work but Im human and if you have any info on this then I am thanking you and welcome the imput. here are 2 images to look at and Ill let you ponder the possiblity of a change in the roundel at or during the battle of Britain


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 9, 2008)

Wilbur1 I missed the stang pick you are talkin about. let me know where I posted it and Ill galdly send it to you, I look at my posting but I must have lost my way. anyway no prob love to share.
Salute Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2008)

Hallo GW,

First of all I would like ask you if you have the B&W pics of Spits with this type of roundels paited on S-type S or Duck egg blue coloured undersurfaces of wings?It would be very interesting for me.I would appreciate if you could upload them there.
The upladed profiles and the pic of the model show the correct markings on the lower surfaces.But if you look deeply at them you can find that the left unrdersides of the wings were black painted.The camo pattern of Spits was similar to the early underwing camo called Day-Night.Because the left undersides were black the roundels there had yellow outline(ring).Roundels on right halves of wing didn't have these.With the camo pattern there was used "A" variant of roundels but not like in your pic "C1" type.Do you know the differences between these roundels? For sure yes.Besides the "C1" roundel was used on fuselage but not on wings( it was used later).For these was used "C" type roundel.What is more the "C/C1" roundel were introduced in May 1942and replaced the "A/A1" ones so BOB was finished.There some colour profiles from SAM publications/ Modellers Datafile serie no.3
I think that it is a small mistake and of course it doesn't mean that the pic and models aren't great.


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2008)

GREAT WORK

dbII


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 9, 2008)

I have tryed to find more images of the Spit with this yellow ring around the roundel and I have to agree with you on this that the black is hard to pick up in the artist profiles. so I salute my hat to you. and I have made a change on my org image so to keep with the history of the markings of the Spitfire. you got to keep me honest on this as Im no expert. So I thank you! but I do have a question about the yellow ring, seems its only on warbirds in defence of Great britain. is this true? was it added during the war as I dont see it post WW2. thanks again Wolf


----------



## johnbr (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## kitin (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work...i wonder how much time you gave yourself to do those nice work of art...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2008)

GreyWolf said:


> I have tryed to find more images of the Spit with this yellow ring around the roundel and I have to agree with you on this that the black is hard to pick up in the artist profiles. so I salute my hat to you. and I have made a change on my org image so to keep with the history of the markings of the Spitfire. you got to keep me honest on this as Im no expert. So I thank you! but I do have a question about the yellow ring, seems its only on warbirds in defence of Great britain. is this true? was it added during the war as I dont see it post WW2. thanks again Wolf



Hallo GW,

As you know RAF camo patterns and markings were determinated by strict rules.This topic is enough huge to write a book on that.But I can do it in a short way.

The first period to December 1939- A type of roundels on fuselage,no yellow ring around the roundel,no fin flash,no roundels on undersides its camo patterns were Day-Night (left half of undersides was painted black and the right one white the borderline was the main axis of plane looking from under), Day-Night-Aluminium - like previous camo but the wings were Black-White painted only,the rest of fuselage undersides was paintad with silver colour.

the second period from December 1939 to May 1940 - A type roundels on fuselage (and undersides - Units in France only),no yellow outline around the marks,fin flash on fins,

On 1st of May 1940 introduced the A1 roundel type on fuselages. It was A type one with yellow ring.The marks were paited on fuselages with fin flash on fins.

On 15th of May 1940 The A type roundel was introduced on undersides.Because wings in that time were painted with Day-Night camo pattern, the A roundel on left half of wings got the yellow ring and looked like A1 roundel but the difference was the yellow ring which was thinner than the A1 standard outline.These markings were used up to 6.06.1940 when the new camo pattern for undersides was introduced.

6.06.1940 - 1.08.1940 without the undersides roundels ,then once again ordered to paint the A type roundels without the yellow ring on undersides.Besides it was introduced a new width of fin flash stripes.

On 27th of November 1940 once again the black left underside of wings was introduced and the A type roundel again got the yellow thin ring. 
On 15th of April 1941 ordered to paint undersides with roundels A type like the order from 1.08.1940 said.
On 15th of May 1942 new markings were ordered.These were C and C1(with yellow ring) and fin flash - a square 24"x24" or 24"x18" or 24"x36" and B type roundels on upper sides of wings.These all markings had the white colour reduced in order to make aiming harder.

The next a small correction introduced to roundels was the order from 3th of January 1945 when the B type roundel on upper surfaces of wings was replaced by C type.This order was issued for the all aircraft of the Second TAF in Europe.And these markings were used in postwar period but when there were introduced changes I cannot to tell you because I don't know simply. 
I hope I've answered to your questions mostly.There I uploaded examples of markings used with Spits.All the pic come from SAM publications Modellers Datafile no.3


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think this is it Grey.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh yes this one is called Honor , This is an image I did to show the respect
that the airmen on both side have for each other. I tryed to give that Italy look but Im not sure about the red dirt. but what the hell its something to 
pull on your imagination. can you use this to print? you may be able to put to disc and take to a photo shop to enlarge and poster print.

I want to thank all of you for your comments and for Wungers help on the roundel markings. I really think Im going to like this site. alot of great people
with a wealth of infomation. Thanks again

Salute Wolf

PS. If its ok with you all I would like to post some more of my images for
all to download and enjoy on the PC.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi GW

Thank you for your very kind words.I thing that all of us here like your pics very much and it would great to enjoy then on our PC.

loads of successes and all the best friend.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Well here is some of my best images, well I hope they excite and inspire all 
of you. Enjoy! 

Salute Wolf


----------



## DBII (Jan 10, 2008)

More great work. 

Wurger, I always wondered why the British painted the underside half white and half black? Was it unit markings?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2008)

To be honest I don't have any info on that.For sure it wasn't unit markings.For this were the code letters on fuselages.But for sure black and white painted undersurfaces were a kind of IFF for AAA.I have to go through some books.If I find something I let you know.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope these fit well on your screen, they seem to look best if you fit to screen. the full size is abit hard to really enjoy the full image.

Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude, Ill tell ya, I dont copy much in the way of wallpapers off the internet, but Ive copied atleast 10 of these for my screensaver/wallpaper collection... I really like ur sh!t....


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very interesting stuff. I like the ones with foreground elements the best.. like the Avenger and Corsairs..

The cannibalized 109 is cool too.. very creative


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2008)

Wolf, these are some awesome pics! I'm not well versed with markings but my little bit....the cannabilzed 109 you might want to add some junk laying around the plane for realism. I'm sure they weren't that clean while doing that stuff.  

Freakin awesome stuff!!


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks guys I really appreaciate the kind words. as for the 109, its a model a friend did and ask me to set it in a country back drop as it turns out this 109 was abandoned in poland and Ill need to find the arcive shot that looks almost like this as he ask the plane was stripe and thats what was in the org photo taken. so its as historic as I could make it.
Mind you I did this with out this org photo as it turn out I had posted this in a forum and someone found this image and to my suprise I had see this pretty close in my on mind. the org has some part and alot of dead brush but ,hey for a first shot 
image I think it came out close useing just my friend info on this 109.

Wolf


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Grey Wolf? Your not from the US of A, are you.

The reason I ask is that your grammar, typing, or syntax is not quite there. Am I just mis-interpreting a rush post?


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 12, 2008)

Yea I hate typing and I do rush some but if you have a prob understanding just hit me in the head and Ill try to restate my thoughts better. Sorry!

Wolf


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2008)

No prob, Greywolf and just tell me to shut up. Your work is great!!!


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Ill say shut up il you dont kick me too hard in the head, sound ok to you?

Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great stuff grey. I met a guy this weekend whos is going to blow up your pic and photo it i will let you know how it turns out


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 14, 2008)

cool wouldn't mind a large pic of my own.I be trying to get my son inlaw to poster size the blue nose stang coming at you . he works a kinkos but its been almost a year and Im loseing faith on it ever getting done .you can Email me at [email protected] thanks again all and you too Wilbur1

Salute Wolf


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2008)

Great stuff! 8)


----------



## dynodog (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for the amazing pictures!

ian..


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 18, 2008)

You are most welcome and thank you!
Wolf


----------



## DBII (Jan 18, 2008)

I like the P-47 with the B-17. I have been trying to get that shot for years with my camera.

DBII


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 18, 2008)

That photo was a reedit from an airshow. I had to place the 47s in the image from many shots I took to make the final image. I dont always use models sometime I have to go through my photo collection of images taken at so many shows I have been to.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 18, 2008)

That photo was a reedit from an airshow. I had to place the 47s in the image from many shots I took to make the final image. I dont always use models sometime I have to go through my photo collection of images taken at so many shows I have been to.


----------



## DBII (Jan 18, 2008)

Which B-17 is it? There are a couple with yellow tails but I do not remember the yellow stripes. 

DBII


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 18, 2008)

this b17 is base at mechum field in FortWorth and is name Chuckie.

Wolf


----------



## DBII (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, I did not know if it was Chuckie or Liberty Bell. 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2008)

great stuff Greywolf, keep it coming.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 20, 2008)

I made a post in the basic forum about screen capture. I need to capture my program Jasc paint shop pro to build a tutorial on photo editting. I used to have a freeware but its been so long I forget the name of the program. any ideas?
Wolf


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Wolf!

Those are some freakin' awesome pics that you've got there


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you !

Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm with Bf109 g.Well done,especially this one with Wurger.Something like my avatar,. I like it very much.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, Im still hoping for some info on a screen capture program for doing my tuitorial on photo editting. I had one lone time back but forget the name. It was a freeware, want to capture my paint shop pro screen and build this to share for those who would like to know how I make these images on ther own.

Salute Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't kow it can be helpful for you .There is an application for print screen option.It is freeware or also you can registre.I have been using it for some time and it works nice.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Wunger Ill give it a try.

Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

Let me know about any problems with the zip-file.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Will do, thanks again!

Salute wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you,Thank you!


----------



## DBII (Jan 22, 2008)

any more? this are good

dbII


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 22, 2008)

alway my friend but as I work my real job I have to find the time to do my craft. I will try to dig up some of my old pieces to share and I an happy you all enjoy.
Salute Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2008)

The next graet pic here.
Is the model yours?


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 22, 2008)

No this a real bird but spanish built, I reditted the nose to look more like the org emil. it had the Rolls in it so now she flys with a demlier. Hereis another one I seen at an air show and reworked the nose also on, a gustov 6 that I got to touch.

Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking great.!!!   I like the Bfs especially these were of JG27.THX for posting here.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 23, 2008)

u are welcome !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Still looking for a F4U but try this for some Pacific action
Wolf


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 27, 2008)

always wanted too do a sbd model, but doing a p-40 anybody got some good colorpics of a p-40 1941 early markings, plese no flying tiger ones , i want the sceme too look like most of them did , nothing agianst the flying tigers owe thanks randy


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2008)

GW -


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 28, 2008)

I still have plenty of images but Im slowing down do to work. hours from home working on Astars out of state. got a week to go and home for 3 weeks.
Ill have more time to make more images. this laptop is pretty good but my pc at home is my tool to do what I really want.

Salute Wolf


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 28, 2008)

Grey Wolf those are absolutly Awsome pictures! How do you blend the model to the real world pics!


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Well its been a love I work at for 12 some years. I study photos and try to bring that out in my works. models dont always look all that real but they are scaled so you do the filtering work to get image as photo as possible. I going to build a tutoial on this kind of photo editting for those who really want to learn and do this kind of art. Coming Soon!
Salute Wolf


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great stuff mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 29, 2008)

cool its like we can really make our models fly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2008)

Fantastic stuff Greywolf, love the Dauntless shot...8)


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice job with the SBDs. Joy17782, I have photos of a P40 with British markings from North Africa. I read somewhere that the markings are not correct. I will see if I can get it scaned over the weekend for you. They do have the shark teeth but it is not the AVG. 

DBII


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool lookin forward to seeing this!

Wolf


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

Try these sites Joy17782.

Curtiss P-40 Warhawk series

Results for keyword 'p40' Royalty Free Stock Photography from VelocityStock.com

DBII


----------

